# What happens when you don't socialize with people at all?



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Does your brain start to rot?
Do you get crazier and crazier?

Sure this isn't complete isolation, but what happens when you don't participate in genuine socialization for prolonged periods of time as in years?

I'm curious to know what you have to say. I have been ruminating about this today.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Crazy.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i go psycho and i feel socially isolated all the time


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel more uncomfortable than normal around people after long periods of isolation and no socializing. I still avoid all social situations like the plague because they stress me out, so it's vicious cycle for me.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't socialised with anyone in over a decade (aside from saying mundane things such as "hi" or what not on occasion).

I THINK I'm still sane for the most part, though I have taken up having spiders as friends instead of people. Not sure if that's something that's in the "insane" category or not, I'm no psychologist.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I have the most advanced educational tool know to man at my fingertips...

I have spent 7 years in isolation, and never get bored. Only last year did I start forums, and going out to meet people.... Now I have decided that was a bad Idea.

I have decided to go back into isolation, and now I am going to study New Testament Greek... Don't need people anymore, I have enough pain and disappointment in my life....

Look at it this way.... How can you entertain others, if you can't even entertain yourself ? Learn how to adapt .... Grow.... and CHANGE !! That is called life ..


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Well,there's certain phrases that sound alien to you and a lot of situations that are awkward and difficult to handle,whereas if you socialize all the time,you just have responses programmed in from repetition...


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> I haven't socialised with anyone in over a decade (aside from saying mundane things such as "hi" or what not on occasion).
> 
> I THINK I'm still sane for the most part, though I have taken up having spiders as friends instead of people. Not sure if that's something that's in the "insane" category or not, I'm no psychologist.


I used to collect jumping spiders when I was a teenager. I might start doing that again.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Crazy.


Haha! I know. I feel myself changing as in doing things to make me feel alive. Doing more bizarre things and enjoying them more.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

fonz said:


> Well,there's certain phrases that sound alien to you and a lot of situations that are awkward and difficult to handle,whereas if you socialize all the time,you just have responses programmed in from repetition...


True.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Alienated said:


> I have the most advanced educational tool know to man at my fingertips...
> 
> I have spent 7 years in isolation, and never get bored. Only last year did I start forums, and going out to meet people.... Now I have decided that was a bad Idea.
> 
> ...


Don't need people either. I wonder how life will look like for me when I reach the upper 20's?


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> I feel more uncomfortable than normal around people after long periods of isolation and no socializing. I still avoid all social situations like the plague because they stress me out, so it's vicious cycle for me.


Yep it is definitely draining. People can say anything and you have to have a response ready somehow. Answer incorrectly and who knows if you get a second chance.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Meep meep!


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Meep meep!


I am curious to know what you mean by that? Simple reference to how roadrunner cannot talk?

Nah. Probably more like "go crazy" huh?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Kml5111 said:


> I am curious to know what you mean by that? Simple reference to how roadrunner cannot talk?


Well, I wouldn't take my posts seriously, especially in the "General" part of the forums.

Also, when I haven't chatted with a stranger for a while things like "meep meep" pop into my head. Another one that pops in there from time to time is the Frosted Lucky Charms jingle. I hate marketers.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

You forget how to speak fluently and become afraid of your own species ;o Then, for whatever reason you decide you must go back to social life only to find yourself shunned by others. Then you go crazy and start hoarding cats.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

depends, if you can make a living then you will probably feel lonely or develop some mental illness, but some people are perfectly fine and live alone their whole lives, so it really depends, my suggestion develop more healthy interests


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

Your movements become very AWKWARD to other people. When they speak to you you will look at them like a deer looks into the headlights of an oncoming car. Your mind forgets what it's like to socialize man. When someone tries to talk to you your mind literally goes ****ing blank, and it's almost impossible to come up with something to say that doesn't sound weird or VERY forced. You forget all the little cues and social routines...you forget it, your mind can no longer remember what it's like to use those skills even though you may remember once doing it. If you don't use it, you lose it man! Socialization skills don't stay with you, it's not like learning to ride a bike. You lose them and you have to start over again.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Well, I wouldn't take my posts seriously, especially in the "General" part of the forums.
> 
> Also, when I haven't chatted with a stranger for a while things like "meep meep" pop into my head. *Another one that pops in there from time to time is the Frosted Lucky Charms jingle. I hate marketers.*


 Yeah, tv was a great friend when I was little. For the love of god, don't 
try to remember the words to that "Trouble" boardgame ad or you'll drive yourself mad.

"pop-o-matic, pop the dice
pop up doubles, you move twice....":evil


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not sure. I wonder if someone would forget how to talk after 20 years?


----------

